# Sony BDPS3700 - Can I use Rhapsody on this thing?



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Not wanting to shell out another 500+ clams just yet for another Oppo 103 just to get Rhapsody in another room; I'm looking for options here. I tried my XBoxOne but it won't allow users to load the necessary tools to stream music/video. 

Long story short; since I moved into my new house, I've put some equipment in the basement and some upstairs in the living room. My wife likes to have access to our streaming service (presently Rhapsody) so the Oppo 103D is upstairs. My listening gear, however, is in the basement and the Oppo was my primary source. No source, no music. I want my music back!!

So I'm looking at an inexpensive BDP to fill that gap until which time I can get another Oppo and this Sony BDPS3700 looks promising, but it has proven difficult to get answers from Sony or other websites as to what internet capability it has so alas; I ask the folks here at the Shack.

Anybody know if I can use the Sony BDPS3700 Internet function to go into my Rhapsody account and stream my music library?


----------

